# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Не смешно! :D

## Asteriks

*Помещаем сюда что-нибудь весёленькое, что не вошло в другие темы раздела.*

----------


## Asteriks

Наши таланты. От Сержа:




> астер не выбирая места наносит тяжкие телесные, в руке катал ка для раскатки теста , те че поскудник жить стало тесно? ты  ставишь блоки но льется кровь, а мы между собой это настоящая любофф)))))))))))и изтя лепшы вирт друг яки у мя быу ыыыы кто против пошел в опу


как то ...
сетью трещин покрывались рёбра, под тяжёлыми ударами скалки. пьянящий аромат свежей крови заполнял комнату ... жертва глазами умудрялась просить пощады, но у Астерикс были совсем другие планы. адреналин гнал кровь по её жилам всё быстрей и быстрей. и вот, её слегка уставший взгляд, остановился дальнем углу комнаты, скрытом во мраке. через минуту, мозолистая рука крепко сжимала деревянную рукоять плохо заточенного топора. тяжёлое дыхание приближалось всё ближе и ближе ....

гг

*Стишок. Юмористический.* От Астер)) ненене, не я придумала. Вычитала, смешным показался.

Я несу в кармане крысу,
Я нашёл её в лесу.
Она мокрая и лысая.
Я домой её несу.
Посажу её я в банку,
Накормлю её мясцом...
Я люблю её, засранку,
И физически, притом!

*Дитя ЧАТА* 
*Мальчик спрашивает отца: "Папа, а как я появился?"
—*
Эх, ладно, рано или поздно ты бы все равно задал мне этот вопрос, так что слушай. 
Твой папа познакомился с твоей мамой в ЧАТЕ. 
Потом мама с папой встретились в ИНТЕРНЕТ-КАФЕ, и там в туалете мама захотела сделать пару ЗАГРУЗОК с папиного ДЖОЙСТИКА. 
Потом, когда папа уже был готов для ЗАКАЧКИ, мы неожиданно заметили, что у нас не установлен ФАЙEРВОЛ… 
Но, к сожалению, было уже поздно нажимать CANCEL или ESC.
А  окошко “ВЫ УВЕРЕНЫ, ЧТО ХОТИТЕ НАЧАТЬ ЗАГРУЗКУ? ” мы отключили еще в самом начале в ОПЦИЯХ и СВОЙСТВАХ. 
Мамин антивирус уже долгое время НЕ ОБНОВЛЯЛСЯ и поэтому не заметил папиного червя БЛАСТЕР. 
В общем, мы нажали ENTER, и у мамы открылось окошко “ОЖИДАЕМОЕ ВРЕМЯ ЗАГРУЗКИ: 9 МЕСЯЦЕВ.”

----------


## vova230

*Благодарность*

Уважаемый товарищ Генеральный секретарь!
Пишут Вам благодарные жители города, в котором Вы побывали с деловым визитом. Правда, Вы только за три дня сообщили нашим городским властям о своем приезде, но даже за эти три дня они успели сделать для нашего города больше, чем за все годы Советской власти.
Во первых, были покрашены все дома со стороны улиц, по которым предполагался Ваш проезд. Но потом кто то сказал, что Вы любите отклоняться от намеченного маршрута. И наши власти были вынуждены покрасить и остальные дома. Причем так старались, что некоторые дома закрасили вместе с окнами.
Во вторых, все улицы к Вашему приезду были освещены, заасфальтированы, озеленены... В ночь перед Вашим приездом в городе было вырыто 365 подземных переходов. В магазинах появились продукты, которые мы в последний раз видели лет двадцать назад, когда неподалеку от нашего города, в нейтральных водах, затонул английский рефрижератор, везший эти продукты голодающим Африки.
В третьих, строителями наконец был достроен мост, о торжественной сдаче которого Вам рапортовали еще в прошлой пятилетке, но который, когда грянул оркестр и комиссия обрезала ленточку, осел и отчалил от берега вместе с комиссией.
Наконец, дорогу из аэропорта комсомольские работники пропылесосили собственными пылесосами. А профсоюзные — подмели лес в окрестностях этой дороги, покрасили в свежий зеленый цвет листья на всех дорогах и помыли югославским шампунем все памятники в городе. Причем памятник Менделееву был отмыт настолько, что оказался памятником Ломоносову.
Более того, боясь Вашего гнева, многие руководители сдали государству свои личные дачи. В некоторых из них открылись за эти дни ясли и детские сады. Их всегда так не хватало нашему городу! А дача управляющего делами обкома была переоборудована под новое здание аэровокзала. И грядка из под огурцов на его огороде забетонирована под взлетную полосу для «Ил 86».
Встряхнулись и изменились в лучшую сторону и остальные наши руководители. Поскольку все знают, что прежде всего Вы цените в руководителе его личное мнение, наши руководители три дня заседали на горкоме, вырабатывая личное мнение каждого, после чего утверждали его на обкоме.
Все также знают, насколько хорошо Вы разбираетесь в животноводстве. Поэтому был собран консилиум научных работников по вопросу: «Сколько дойных сосков у коровы?» Оказалось, четыре, а не семь, на которые давался план раньше, с тех самых пор, как пролетариат был послан в деревню проводить коллективизацию.
Конечно, не обошлось без перегибов. Например, в ночь перед Вашим приездом зачем то были проведены учения по гражданской обороне. Однако поскольку сигнал тревоги испортился, а все противогазы, как оказалось, работают только на выдох (на вдох их надо каждый раз снимать), то в три часа ночи после истошного крика начальника гражданской обороны города: «Внимание, ядерный взрыв! Ложись!» — все выбежали из домов и попадали на землю, от излучения тщательно прикрыв ладонями лица, а от радиации плотненько застегнувшись на все пуговицы. В результате половина населения на следующий день опоздала на работу, ожидая отбоя.
Еще была выпущена подарочная книга о нашем городе с четырьмя фотографиями новостроек нашего города, а точнее — единственного нового дома, снятого с четырех сторон. А вдоль пути Вашего следования по улицам все время перевозился один и тот же ларек с овощами.
Наконец, прошел слух, что во всех городах Вы любите посещать музеи и смотреть, как они содержатся. Тут же по приказу заведующего отделом культуры, который занял этот пост сразу после окончания ПТУ при кирпичном заводе, экскаватором был снесен старый, ветхий домик, в котором жил Антон Павлович Чехов, а на его месте построен новый дом, в котором он жил. А в скверике перед музеем был поставлен памятник Антону Павловичу. Он сидит на скамеечке с газетой в руках и с одобрением в глазах читает Ваш доклад на последнем Пленуме.
Но мы за эти перегибы на наших руководителей не обижаемся. Мы же понимаем, как им нелегко сейчас. Вы им сказали: надо быть личностями — а инструкций и памяток, как ими стать, не дали. Сказали, что надо перестраиваться, а сроков не указали. И они, наши руководители, никак не могут понять, когда им докладывать Вам о том, что они перестроились досрочно. Более того... Вы все время говорите, что надо идти вперед, а где перед, не объясняете. А сами они этого не знают. Поймите это.
*У нас в городе как всегда было? Те, у кого были способности к искусству, пошли работать в искусство. У кого к науке — в науку. У кого к производству — в производство... А кто в молодости ленился и у кого никаких способностей так и не обнаружилось, пошли работать в комсомол, в профсоюз и в партийные организации. И стали руководить теми, у кого эти способности были, пока они у них тоже не исчезли благодаря их руководству.*
Одним словом, спасибо Вам за Ваш визит! Наш город стал красивым, зеленым, благоустроенным! В соседние колхозы стали летать самолеты. И, наконец, была восстановлена телефонная связь с другими городами, которую еще немцы обрезали при отступлении.
Конечно, после того как Вы уехали, из наших магазинов снова исчезли все продукты. Но за то время, что Вы у нас были, мы набрали их на три года вперед. Поэтому очень просим Вас — через три года приезжайте к нам еще!
Уже облупится краска на наших домах, загрязнятся памятники, снова отчалит от берега мост, народятся новые дети, которым понадобятся новые ясли... Конечно, мы понимаем, что Вы очень заняты. У Вас еще много таких городов, как наш. И все к Вам в очередь стоят. Но если сможете приехать, сообщите заранее нашим властям, что приезжаете. Тогда они снова будут вынуждены сделать что то и для собственного народа.
Уважаемый товарищ Генеральный секретарь! Очень просим Вас: если не трудно, пускай кто нибудь из Ваших людей перед Вашим следующим приездом пустит слух, будто Вы лично очень любите ходить по всем домам и проверять, есть ли горячая вода... Очень хочется помыться!!!
1985 год

----------


## Sanych

КВН "Уральские пельмени".

"Одинокая белая мышь
Потеряла невинность в сарае
Завтра на том же месте
Потеряет невинность другая
Я не знаю что делать теперь
С этим чудным явленьем природы
Но так было и будет всегда
С Новым Годом друзья, с Новым Годом".

----------


## Asteriks

Меня умиляет моё участие в работе какого-то казахстанского форума. Я и была там только раз по делам Адвего. Но форум регулярно напоминает о себе, и вот, в период их финансового кризиса они проводят конкурс креативный. Обратите внимание на валюту)))))



> Конкурс на лучший креатив. Призовой фонд - 100000 тенге!
> 
> Проект «Точка сбора» объявляет конкурс на лучший креатив.
> 
> Тема конкурса: Я, любовь и «Точка сбора» против долбанного финансового кризиса!
> Призовой фонд: 100 000 тенге.
> 
> Номинации:
> 
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Не пойму, в чём тут юмор?

----------


## Asteriks

*Заповеди настоящей принцессы!*


1) Не соблазняй Ивана-дурака. Он конечно парень душевный, но русская печь не впишется в интерьер дворца.

2) Не целуйся со свинопасом. Как бы фрейлины не прикрывали вас, свиньи всё равно узнают и будут долго смаковать аспекты твоего падения.

3) Прикидываться нищенкой нехорошо. Однако горошинка, подложенная под перины, проложит путь к сердцу не только всемогущего, но и благородного.

4) Лучше 33 богатыря, чем один джин в кувшине. Конкуренция в рядах прислуги не позволяет ей капризничать.

5) Даже если ты лягушка, всё равно найдётся заезжий принц, любящий экзотику.

6) Если тебя похитил карлик с длинной бородой, не унывай! Смазливая внешность Руслана принесёт в будущем одни неприятности, а напористость и щедрость Черномора залог долгой и счастливой семейной жизни.

7) Иван-дурак, даже став Царём, останется Иваном-дураком. Не соревнуйся с королями в уме и силе. Ты их легко обойдёшь, применив «метод Шамаханской царицы»

9) Если король Артур слишком увлечён рыцарями Круглого Стола, у королевы рано или поздно, но появится Ланцелот.

10) И запомни! Ты- королева ! Не опускайся до 7 богатырей, королевич-Елисей уже в пути.

----------


## Sanych

1, 2, и 7 толковые мысли

----------


## Vanya

> Не пойму, в чём тут юмор?


хм...ну кагбе Диспетчер задач это мосх. Мосх некоего Евгения (может даже Касперского =) вот...и всё

----------


## Vanya

Факты о гитаре УралГитара «Урал» была разработана советскими инженерами для устрашения капиталистов.В каждую гитару «Урал» встроены все примочки мира, переключаемые секретными кодами, вводящимися с помощью ручекНи один музыкант мира пока что полностью не разобрался в этих ручкахГопники недолюбливают металистов. Гопники боятся милиции. Но по-настоящему ужасаются только гитар «Урал».Ни один музыкант в мире не смог разбить об сцену гитару «Урал». Все гитары «Урал», которые ломались — дешёвая китайская подделкаГитары «Урал» обычной серии такие тяжёлые потому что дерево там спрессовано с гигантским коэфициэнтом сжатия. Поэтому на одну гитару «Урал» уходит целая рощаГоворят, среди бесчисленных ручек и переключателей на гитаре «Урал» есть детонаторы атомных бомб, заложенных в странах загнивающего капитализмаГитарой «Урал» можно рубить дрова. Ей ничего не будет.Только ИСТИННЫЙ мега гитарист способен играть на гитаре УРАЛ так же быстро и легко, как и на остальных. ИСТИННЫХ мега гитаристов в мире два: СЕРГЕЙ МАВРИН и ЧАК НОРРИСЕсли грузовик УРАЛ столкнется с мотоциклом УРАЛ на максимальной скорости, то они вместе сольются в гитару УРАЛ такой же массы, как и грузовик с мотоциклом. Это и есть обычный способ производства гитар УРАЛVIP модели гитары УРАЛ изготавливаются из кирпичаГитары УРАЛ были сняты с производства, т.к. их признали оружием массового пораженияСЕРГЕЙ МАВРИН не играет на УРАЛЕ только потому, что услышав ТАКОГО гитариста с ТАКОЙ гитарой, все музыканты мира повесятсяДля комфортной игры на гитаре УРАЛ требуются кирпичные медиаторыГитара УРАЛ - единственный в мире физический объект, который будет охрененно тяжелым даже в условиях невесомостиГлавная мечта ИНГВИ МАЛЬМСТИНА - гитара УРАЛЧак Норрис - единственный в мире человек, который может играть на специальной модели УРАЛА с рычагом тремоло. Потому что, чтобы звук хоть капельку поменялся, надо нажимать на рычаг с силой 18 слоновФендер Стратокастер - дешевый закос под УРАЛ, И НИИПЕТ, ЧТО ОН ВЫШЕЛ РАНЬШЕ!!!Говорят, что бас-гитары УРАЛ плохо звучат. Ничего подобного, они просто издают ТАКИЕ БАСОВЫЕ НОТЫ, которые человеческое ухо не может услышать.В детсве СЕРГЕЙ МАВРИН сломал руку именно тогда, когда попытался сделать подтяжки

----------


## BiZ111

Дочка говорит отцу:
- Пап, за мной зайдет молодой человек и мы пойдем в кино.
- Нет, пусть зайдет сначала ко мне, пообщаемся.
Приходит молодой человек. Отец:
- Ну рассказывайте, чем вы будете зарабатывать на мою дочку?
- Я будущий юрист.
- Хорошо. А вы живете экономно?
- О, да.Я знаю как тратить экономно!
- Ладно, вы не идете с моей дочкой в кино. Вот Вам апельсин, идите домой и завтра расскажете, что Вы с ним сделали.
Молодой человек пошел домой. Ну апельсин как апельсин. Взял и съел его. На следущий день приходит. Отец:
- Так, молодой человек, что Вы сделали с апельсином?
- Что, что. Съел.
- Нет. Смотрите, берете апельсин. Разрезаете его на 2 части. Из одной выжимаете сок на утро. Другую режете в салат. Оставшуюся половинку кожуры можно использовать для пепельницы, а вторую мелко порезать, чтобы убить запах табака. Понятно? Вот вам сарделька, докажете, на что вы способны. Можете прогулять мою дочь.
На следущий день,приходит молодой человек:
- Смотрите, сначала я аккуратно вынул сардельку. Из части сделал мясные шарики для закуски. Остальное перемолол в котлеты. Из двух метеллических зажимов и веревки сделал украшение на шею Вашей дочери, вместо бриллиантового ожерелья, которое собирался ей подарить. А из оболочки сардельки сделал презерватив, которым трахнул Вашу дочку. Вот и он, кстати - молочко для утреннего кофе.

----------


## Asteriks

> И исчо история:
> 
> Купила Красная шапочка сибе кетайскей вилосипед…ну там типа на
> чугуниевой раме…и поехала к бабушко шоб та заценила готичное приобретение.
> Едет. Навстречу падонок-Волг. Хватаит вел, бросаит ево на землю, рама лопаицца папалам, а сам строит к Красной Шапке грабли с целью нипадецке надругацца над ней.
> Тут появляицца Медвед:
> - Превед , кросавчег! Типа оставел пелотку ф пакое. Раму бигом заварил!
> И быстра свалил нах!
> Волг быстра метнулся за сварочным аппаратом, раму заварил. Перед Шапкой извенилсо.
> ...


На блоге "Жестянка" взяла.

----------


## Sanych

А кто-то помниться так настаивал о внесении ограничений на всякие слэнги

----------


## Asteriks

Не вредничай, Саныч, это не мой пост, а некоего ПАДОНКА)))

----------


## Asteriks

Может, ты не замечаешь… но такие вопросы нам задают пять раз на дню, теперь появился повод ответить другу не однообразно,а весело √
1) В 3 часа ночи звонит мобильный телефон….
- Спишь?
- Нет, блин, жду пока ты позвонишь!
2) Сидишь в контакте, тебе пишут….
- Что делаешь?
- Блин, с парашютом прыгаю! А что, разве не видно?)
3) Идешь по городу с поломанной загипсованной рукой….
- Что, руку поломал?
- Не, ты что, просто так гипс примерить решил)
4) Звонок….
- Алло, ты где?
- В туалете.
- Что делаешь?
- Танцую блин)
5) Стоишь возле входа, кто-то спрашивает….
- Стоишь?
- Нет, летаю блин)
6) На следующее утро после Нового года….
- Здрастье, у вас хлеб свежий?
- Нет, прошлогодний)
7) В магазине….
- У вас мука есть?
- Есть
- Дайте пожайлуйста пачку жевачек)
Самый распространённый случай, звонок на домашний….
- Алло, ты где?
- В космосе, блин)
9) Опять звонок….
- Алло?
- Да
- А куда я попал?
- А куда ты, блин, целился???)
10) И снова в магазине….
- Здравствуйте, у вас хлеб свежий?
- Да
- Классно))
- Вам дать?
- Не-не, не надо!))
:
У меня хомяк умер.
- Что, реально умер?
 - Нет, блин, со спецэффектами !!!
Телефонистка:
 - номер, который Вы вызываете, не отвечает…
 - что, совсем???
 - нет, блин, первые две цифры ответили, а остальные молчат!!!
 Начальник -секретарше: - Соберите всех сотрудников на совещание, срочно!
 - По селектору?
 - Нет блин, через “Одноклассников”, так быстрей будет!!!
 - Милый… у меня две полоски…
 - Ты беременна?
 - Нет, блин, я бурундук!!!
 Подходит на рынке мужик к бабке, которая торгует картошкой.
 М: Бабушка, у вас картошка на посадку?
 Б : (злобно) - Нет, блин, НА ВЗЛЁТ !!!

(Взято с блога “Just girl!”)

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Министру обороны Республики Беларусь.

Уважаемый господин министр!
Мне 24 года, я женат на вдове 40 лет, которая имеет 20-летнюю дочь. Мой отец женился на этой девушке и стал моим зятем, поскольку он - муж моей дочери. Таким образом, моя падчерица стала моей мачехой, раз уж она - жена моего отца.
У нас с женой родился сын. Он стал братом жены моего отца, и внуком моего отца, и, соответственно, моим дядей, постольку он - брат моей мачехи. Таким образом, мой сын теперь - мой дядя.
Жена моего отца тоже родила ребенка, который стал одновременно моим братом, раз уж он - сын моего отца, и моим внуком, поскольку он - сын дочери моей жены. Так как муж матери кого-либо является его отцом, получается, что я - отец своей жены, раз уж я - брат своего сына. Таким образом, я стал собственным дедом.
Учитывая вышеизложенное, господин министр, прошу вас принять все необходимые меры для освобождения меня от призыва на военную службу, поскольку по закону нельзя призывать на службу одновременно сына, отца и деда.

С надеждой на ваше понимание.
Сидор Сидоров.

----------


## Asteriks

> -Здравствуйте, вас приветствует больница имени Алексеева
> (бывшая Кащенко).
> ♦Если у вас навязчиво-конвульсивный психоз, нажимайте клавишу
> 1 до появления спазма.
> ♦Если у вас раздвоение личности, нажмите одновременно
> клавиши 2 и 3.
> ♦Если у вас мания преследования, то мы уже знаем, кто вы,
> чем занимаетесь в жизни и чего хотите, поэтому оставайтесь на линии,
> пока мы не установим, откуда вы звоните.
> ...


Вот такую статейку вычитала на блоге у Людмилы.

----------


## multiarc

УЖОС!!11 одинацать.

----------


## Asteriks

*Мужская логика:* (ну совсем не смешно, горе у человека )
Вчера я ехал на работу
В метель, туман и гололед,
Вдруг мимо пронеслась Тойота,
Взяла опасный поворот.
Пересекая автостраду
Там, где сплошная полоса,
Водитель мазалась помадой
И тушью красила глаза!
Как тут от злости не беситься?
Я в гневе бритву уронил
(Я дома не успел побриться
и по дороге щеки брил).
Упала бритва в кофе прямо
(Между колен стоял стакан -
Мне вкусный кофе варит мама -
Его я пью в такой туман).
Когда предмет тяжелый падал,
Крутой горячий кипяток
Плеснул туда, куда не надо -
Там третьей степени ожог.
И вот от боли я подпрыгнул,
И из моей руки другой
Вдруг выпал телефон мобильный -
И снова - в кофе по прямой.
Не помню, что там дальше было...
Открыл глаза: больница? морг?
Теперь ни тачки, ни мобилы...
Зато повязка между ног.
Весь загипсован под завязку,
без гипса только голова.
А вот мораль у этой сказки -
У ВСЕХ БЫ БАБ ЗАБРАТЬ ПРАВА!!!

----------


## vova230

Как-то печники, клавшие в покоях архиепископа Платона печи, подняли шум. Преосвященный, выйдя к ним, спросил, в чем дело. Печники ответили, что у них пропали деньги. В это время в отделываемые покои не входил никто из посторонних. Так что было очевидно: вор находился среди печников. Однако, несмотря на увещевания Платона, никто не сознался.
Тогда преосвященный велел печникам прийти к нему вечером, когда он обыкновенно читал молитвы.
Как только печники явились, Платон приказал им молиться вместе с собой и при чтении несколько раз спрашивал:
- Молитесь ли вы?
И получал всякий раз ответ:
- Молимся, батюшка!
Наконец Платон спросил:
- И вор молится?
Один из печников ответил:
- Молюсь, батюшка.

----------


## Asteriks

История, рассказанная участником событий в правдивость которой верится на 100%.



> У одного из моих товарищей жена уехала на неделю в командировку.
> Поскольку событие редкое, то было решено использовать представившийся шанс на всю катушку. Три дня подряд водка, подруги и дым столбом.
> По невыясненным до сих пор причинам жена вернулась на пару дней раньше.
> Из аэропорта она тоже почему-то не позвонила. Зайдя домой жена застала банальную картину - на кухне сидит теплая компания, а в спальне муж усиленно трахает неизвестную ей женщину.
> Увидев жену, товарищ медленно встал, взял с тумбочки очки, одел их, оценил обстановку, сделал удивленное лицо и произнес бессмертную фразу, за которую его потом и простили:
> -« Дорогая, я так напился. Я был в полной уверенности что это - ты. »

----------


## vova230

Великолепно. Наверное муж был слишком близоруким, раз только в очках смог узнать свою жену

----------


## Sanych

снимаю шляпу перед этой женщиной, которая простила за такую простую шутку измену мужа.

----------


## Asteriks

Чёрт, видимо он ей был чуть-чуть безразличен. Учитывая фразу "в спальне муж усиленно..." Гкхм..)

----------


## Sanych

А при чём тут ей, за усиленно. Это она ему, раз усиленно.

----------


## Asteriks

Я про прощение.  Прощают, когда очень любят или когда не любят и всё равно.

----------


## Irina

В таких случаях скорее второе -  когда совершенно всё равно

----------


## Sanych

Так а причём тут фраза усиленно? Какая там уже разница, усиленно, не усиленно ...

----------


## Asteriks

Ой, Саныч... Что ты придираешься. Усиленно - смешная фраза.

----------


## fIzdrin

Давеча меняли мне трубы два сантехника.. Нужно было рассоединить канализацию в туалете,подогнать и восстановить уже с новыми узлами. Ну, сходил на верхние этажы, предупредил чтобы 2 часа не лили ни капли. Люди отнеслись с пониманием. Рассоединили. Подгоняем. Я на всяк случай держу тазик наготове. Сантехники на тазик глядят скептически. Я недоумеваю слегка.
Когда зашумело в трубе, сантехники резко ломанулись из туалета и стали аж в коридоре.
Я с тазиком под трубу. Стою жду.. Какой-то сознательный сосед помыл руки - вылилось пару стаканов мыльной водички. Слил воду в трубу и спрашиваю этих, чего так ломанулись.
Слушаю триллер. Они меняли колена и муфты в 16-ти этажном доме на 2-м этаже. Отключили воду, обошли квартиры чтобы не пользовались. Приготовили тазик на всяк случай.
В разгар замены зашумело в трубе. Подставили тазик и стоят держат. 16-й этаж - это около 40 метров. Жэ квадрат пополам умножить на массу.
Массы было, по-видимому, килограмма полтора. Консистенцию определить не удалось. Разогнавшись до 100 км в час, полтора кг какашек смоченного
водичкой долбанули в тазик. Тазик вырвало из рук. Какашки, превратившись от удара в пыль, разлетелось на молекулы и ровным слоем покрыло весь туалет, попутно залепив все открытые от удивления физиологические отверстия сантехников. Через минуту до них дошло, что воды в доме нет
- сами же перекрыли.. Начало резать глаза. Прикоснуться ни к чему невозможно - потом не отмоешь. Нашли на кухне суп в каструле и помыли им
руки. Потом уже пошли в подвал и открыли воду..

----------


## Irina

*fIzdrin*, вот это история!!! Спасибо

----------


## fIzdrin

смейся на здоровье-))

----------


## fIzdrin

только что комментатор Новицкий в игре Россия -Германия-"...и шайба парашютом поднимается вверх"

----------


## Irina

*Цитаты с одного форума))*


***
[06:00] DeG_SteeR: Ладно, я пойду наверное
[06:00] Patch: Куда? спать?
[06:01] DeG_SteeR: Бл..
[06:01] DeG_SteeR: Нет, похоже уже на работу

***
KostyanNSK: Меня 3 раза менты на улице ловили по ориентировке (Тёмная куртка, Тёмные ботинки, Тёмная шапка). После третьего раза купил белую шапку.

***
RazieL_x3: я у тебя пакет с сосисками забыл (
hoop: да, cпасибо

***
Надежда: ну хорошо, больше не услышишь подобного... прям как школьницу отчитал
Макс: я не только отчитать, я еще и отпеть могу.

***
Strelok: Когда я давал своей дочке ноутбук с инетом, я думал что всё будет нормально
Strelok: но когда она написала Деду Морозу "Дедушка мороз, сделай меня админом", я понял, что что-то я упустил...

----------


## Irina

обсуждение нового биллинга от byfly:

...

а, ещё неплохо бы сделать не только "Сменить пользователя", но и "Сменить провайдера"

----------


## Irina

Mafka: ко мне мама мужа в асю добавилась
Mafka: это атас!
Offender: статусы в стиле: БУХЛОМУЖИКИ!!!!! отменяются?

----------


## vova230

Нигде в наших законах не написано, что документы должны составляться на бумаге, а не на любых других материалах. Вот и смеялся весь город над конфликтом некоего предпринимателя с банком. Что именно они не поделили, точно не известно. Говорили о каких-то несправедливых комиссионных платежах, о какой-то плате за обслуживание счета... Но это материи тонкие и юридические. Достоверно же известно вот что.

Когда предприниматель обратился для разрешения конфликта в банк, работники банка заявили: "Пишите претензию, мы ее будем 60 дней рассматривать и потом все равно откажем". Предприниматель удалился, бросив на прощание: "Сами напросились!" Банкиры не учли, что коммерсант являлся монополистом в деле поставки тесаного камня для памятников, фундаментов и прочего. Вот он и выставил банку требуемую претензию... Тихим воскресным вечером на тяжелом грузовике претензию провезли по городу. Возле запертого офиса банка претензия была бережно выгружена двумя тяжелыми кранами и установлена на крылечке. А утром оказалось, что претензия немножко мешает работникам банка попасть в офис. Хотя вообще-то претензия была весьма скромной — строгая плита серого гранита, массой каких-то 12 тонн. На плите по всей форме была выбита претензия к банку. Со всеми реквизитами, включая адрес предпринимателя для ответа.

Оставшиеся без офиса работники банка вызвали милицию. Внимательно изучив пре-тензию, милиционеры пояснили, что тут нет никакого преступления, а налицо гражданско-правовые отношения. После чего посоветовали банку решать вопрос с бизнесменом в суде общей юрисдикции и уехали восвояси. А претензия осталась. Банк попытался самостоятельно убрать претензию. Увы, предприниматель оказался единственным счастливым владельцем многоосного трейлера и соответствующей техники. А без трейлера вывезти претензию не представлялось возможным. Банкиры вызвали трактор и собрались зацепить претензию тросом и столкнуть хотя бы с крыльца на улицу. Работу остановили кстати проезжавшие милиционеры, пояснившие, что захламлять проезжую часть претензиями нельзя. Бедным работникам банка пришлось проникать на рабочее место через окна. Клиенты банка от посещений отказались и предпочли пойти в другие банки.

На следующий день судья районного суда, выслушав жалобу банка, отказалась в порядке обеспечительной меры требовать от бизнесмена аннулировать претензию. Более того, выяснилось, что банк не имеет права отвергнуть претензию по мотивам использования небумажных материалов, а должен переместить её в архив и рассмотреть в соответствии с собственным порядком. В результате на третий день нанятая банком бригада рабочих с отбойными молотками всетаки раздробила претензию до перевозимых размеров. В тот же день предприниматель позвонил в банк и вежливо поинтересовался результатами рассмотрения претензии. Услышав его обещание в случае проволочек выставить новую претензию, уже на трех страницах, банк предпочел не доводить до этого и срочно отменил для предпринимателя все комиссии. Так что досудебное урегулирование — очень эффективная мера!

----------


## Irina

xxx: гарнитуру мою сегодня занеси.
yyy: я завтра с парашютом прыгаю.
xxx: тем более.

***

Ирища: Ты же слышала, что я секретарем устраиваюся? Так вот, вчера дошло дело до собеседования с женой того типа у которого я должна быть секретарем.

Мырр: И?

Ирища: Она на меня посмотрела и сказала что именно такая секретарша и должна быть у ее мужа.

Ирища: Как ты думаешь, что она имела в виду?

***

ххх  Люди, у кого есть что-нибудь из металла?
ууу  есть кастрюля. Подойдет?

----------


## Irina

Алекс : Чувак, ты ничё не забыл у меня дома ? )))

Лысый_Гном : Да не, ща пожи

Лысый_Гном : сигареты, мобила, чё ещё...

Лысый_Гном : да не всё ништяк, а шо такое ?

Алекс : Да не всё хорошо, тока твоя дочурка с моей сидит диснея смотрит, мне то пох, хай сидит

Лысый_Гном : Бл**ь ! Щас буду чувак, сорри !!!!

***

Takuto: Блин, у меня яйца замерзли...

Moonlight: Сядь на батарею.

Takuto: Да не те, балбес!

Takuto: За окно продукты повесил... стал яишницу жарить, а они не разбиваются ни черта!

***

M: слушай, презервативы без смазки еще существуют?

N: Что, нашла себе кого-то? )

M: Нет. Просто думаю во что такое завернуть мобильный, чтобы торчать в аське под душем.

***

xxx: машину купил, не едет что-то

zzz: за сколько?

xxx: 18 т.р.

zzz: я за столько холодильник купил, тоже не едет...


***

Антон: Хочешь стих?

-Я помню чудное мгновенье:

Передо мной явилась ты,

Как мимолетное виденье,

Как гений чистой красоты.

Лера: как красиво... ты такой милый, ради меня еще никто стихов не сочинял...

Антон: ну, я шокирован... знаешь, меня сегодня прет, я тебе сейчас столько стихов насочиняю

***

Он: А какой у тебя телефон?

Она: Красивый

Он: А модель? :-)

Она: Нет, а что?

***

xxx: Миша, жадным быть не хорошо!

yyy: кому нехорошо? мне нравится

***

Seele: Я медленно снимаю чулки..

fLAy: с бельевой веревки?

Seele: Зараза

Seele: С головы грабителя, мля

***

Vlal: Как всё достало. Вот бросить всё и пойти в армию!

radiomanka: А я тебя дождусь!

Vlal: Вот этого я больше всего и боюсь...

***

Смерть: Я завтра зайду в 10

Lexa: Блин, Оля! Смени ник!

***

ketti: Привет!!!!!!!!!!!! Давай знакомится!!!

Lord: Привет. Давай. Тебе сколько лет?

ketti: 12. А тебе?

Lord: Ммммм. 30. Мама симпатичная?

***

Betty: Сходим завтра в кино?

Sokol: У меня девушка есть!!!

Betty: Я твоя девушка придурок обкуренный!!!!!

***

Она: Костик, такие вещи по асе не говорят, но я ...

Она: я беременна...

Она: аауу, ты рад?

Она: Костик?

Он: его нет, он отошел.

Она: ой. а кто это?

Он: судя по всему уже бабушка

***

Муж:- Какого тёща приезжает?

Жена:- Числа или хрена?

***

ххх: Ого! Кто онлайн так поздно! Чего не спишь?

ууу: Да мне не спится, комары пристали, жужжат над ухом.

ххх: А ты включи какой-нибудь релаксирующий диск.

ууу: Думаешь, уснут?

***

xxx: Так он женат??? Блиииин(((

ххх: Хотя, знаешь, давно я заметила, что есть у него что-то такое...

yyy: Ага, кольцо обручальное

***

Jay_White: Слушай.. Если со стола падает ложка - придет женщина, так?

d_VoiNick: угу

Jay_White: Если вилка - злая женщина..

d_VoiNick: ну

Jay_White: Если нож - мужчина..

Jay_White: Возникает закономерный вопрос - что должно упасть, чтобы пришёл злой мужчина? =)

d_VoiNick: сервер, хуле

***
Она: Если соседи будут орать и разбудят младенца, постучи им в стенку.

Он: Че? Младенцем в стенку???

***

xxx: от дыма ёжики дохнут, а ёжики - санитары леса. Без ежиков начинают голодать лисы и чаще выбегают к людям, лисы то бешеные и кусаются...

xxx: также от дыма пропали комары, лягушкам нечего есть и они дохнут, нет лягушек - нет цапель.

yyy: Ты сейчас хочешь сказать что вместо комаров нас теперь лисы кусать будут?

***

xxx: "и послала злая мачеха патчерицу в лес. за..."

xxx: эээ, за чем она ее послала?

yyy: за патчами!

***

Nimphette ?(17:05): каг пишеца видешь или видишь?

Сашка ?(17:05): ишь

Сашка ?(17:07): Но я бы на твоём месте сначала разобрался со словом "каг"

Nimphette ?(17:07): а что не таг?

***

Doddy: Да ГАИшник тормознул...

Gfif: Че хотел?

Doddy: Ну че, че? Вечер пятницы. Задавал глупые вопросы и внимательно нюхал мои ответы...

***

xxx: Я не ищу лёгких путей!

yyy: Лечишь зубы у проктолога?

***

ххх: мама сегодня звонила. Сказала, что вчера услышала по телевизору, что дети сидят за компом потому что им родители внимания не удиляют.

ххх: потом заявила, что с этого дня удиляют мне внимание

ххх: и попросила постирать ее сарафан....

***

nnn: Меняются ли люди? Я считаю, что люди меняются. Только необходимо достаточно сильное воздействие.

rrr: конечно меняются. Не факт что в лучшую сторону

lll: Конечно меняются. Князь Голицын, помню, однажды выменял отличного щенка английской борзой на двух дворовых девок и кучера.

***

что ж за склероз у меня с пельменями-то!

то выключить забыл, то купить забыл, то купил - сварить забыл

сегодня апогей - купил, поставил варить, вода закипела - понял, что забыл пельмени в магазине

----------


## Sanych

Есть с чего посмеяться))

----------


## Irina

Работаю в фирме которая занимается печатью на тканях.
Пришел парень, заказал "Я криведго" на футболке.
Заказ приняли. Записали на бумажке что бы не забыть пока печатника не было (до вечера не было).
Потом пришла тетя из детсада и заказала много маленьких футболок с надписями "Ежик, котик, собачка, мышка и т.д" Записали.
Приходим на след день, видим спящего печатника и пачку футболок - читаем:

Йа криведко
Йа йожег
Йа собатчга
Йа мыжга...
*******


xxx Дарова.
ууу О! Давно не видел! Где был?
xxx В больнице...
ууу А в чем проблема была?
xxx Фликер...
ууу Всмысле?
xxx От скинов убегал, спрятался за деревом...
xxx Гавеный фликер....
*******

Li0liQ: Блин, что за страна: из ПЯТИ государственных телеканалов ТРИ ПЕРВЫХ и ОДИН ВОСЬМОЙ?
*******

<Zesty> толькі што бацька расказаў - ён глядзеў тэлевізар, тыркаў па каналах, праграма ціпа "Белоруское времечко". Пытанне: "Как вы успокаіваіте нервы?"У студыю тэлефануе мужык і кажа:"Я представляю, что у меня в руках гранатомёт, а навстречу мне едет Лукашенко" Зразумела, сувязь адразу абарвалася, вядучыя з кіслымі мордамі, і рэклама
*******

<Toxa> бyдешь в оффлайне - кyпи хлеба плз
*******

< fritz> господа, чем можно проигрывать .mp4 видеофайлы?
< br> mplayer
< br> только у меня что-то без звука
< fritz> а мне звука и не надо smile.gif
*******

[overdozen]: Вы потерянные люди
[wildman]: ага. и это говорит тот, кто даже в качалку с ноутбуком ходит.
*******

Из разговора в чате локальной сети :
FANK: дай игрушку скачать
АеSтЬtуТхтО: Ок,тока ща не буду кидать ато ухожу скоро а она весит 11 гигофф
FANK: а ты уходи и комп не выключай )
АеSтЬtуТхтО: FANK я то его оставлю но все равно все даю тока еси я за ним
FANK: ты что думаешь он взорвется если я с него без тебя качать буду?
АеSтЬtуТхтО: FANK нет, но без меня ниче, я в компах круче тя в 100 раз наю, так что не надо мне парить кто и что и у кого что взорвеццо ))
FANK: так при чем тут сколько ты знаешь, ты мне дай игрушку скачать и все
АеSтЬtуТхтО: скажи отличие типа памяти ддр2 от ддр3 на видюхах ?
АеSтЬtуТхтО: много е ли дает ширина шины на видюхе ?
АеSтЬtуТхтО: что даст более большой обьем видеопамяти ?
АеSтЬtуТхтО: где игра пойдет круче на видюхе 128 - 128 иди 128 - 256 ? при том что есть 8 и 16 конвееров ?
FANK: а какое это имеет отношение к тому могу ли я у тебя скачать игрушку?
АеSтЬtуТхтО: FANK тада к те больш вопросов нету, сразу видно интелектуал )
АеSтЬtуТхтО: FANK игра вже не причем)))
АеSтЬtуТхтО: всем пока нигеры , до вечера ))))
АеSтЬtуТхтО вышел из чата!
FANK: ну и кто нить понял что он от меня хотел?
FANK: в такие моменты мне кажется что геноцид это очень полезное мероприятие :\
*******

<angor> щас смотрю доску объявлений нашу.. висят списки групп со средним баллом за сессию. Там у чела балл 10.00 и приписано ручкой "читер"
*******

#linux
<[unix]> вчера кстати сидел примерно полчаса рядом с девушкой
<[unix]> это ппц...
<sh> хуясе мачо
*******

гарик: Народ, кто когда-нибудь попадал в секту и как из нее выбирался. Да, и какая это секта (название)!!!! Мне просто интересно и интересно всем.
Tular: Многие мои знакомые в БРСМ.

*******

Ting: у кого есть файл для медиа проигровытеля
ParadOX: o.O
Luftwaffe: ))
Luftwaffe: у кого есть буквы для блокнота?
ParadOX: челы, дайте и мне такой травы!
ParadOX: у кого есть пиксели для монитора?
Luftwaffe: -> Ting: у тя есть страница для ИЕ?
ParadOX: =)
ParadOX: куплю пинги. дорого!
*******

<In...ia> такое чуства что аднажды вечерам в панараме скажут: Презідент ляляля..у нас всё стабільна..бубубу.. А утрам: уважаемые граждане Беларусі. Настал піздец.
*******

<lol_ka> Чтобы запомнить 12 украинских месяцев надо в серпнї под вересень взять красивую девушку, повести ее под березень, положить в травень, упереть ногами в липень, взять одной рукой за грудень, а другой за жовтень, всунуть свой лютий червень в ее квїтень...и сделать такой сїчень, чтобы начался листопад
*******

<haku> Человек полетел к луне, открыл атомную энергию, победил столько болезней...
<haku> А сила всё равно в сиськах...
*******

Erosh
Прет, Малышка.
Girl
Почему Малышка...я ж тебя старше...
Erosh
Так я ж мужчина...т.е. ты должна чувствовать себя за мной как за каменной стеной...вот отсюда и малышка)))
Girl
за спиной...да я вешу больше тебя на 20 кг...
Erosh
епт...не в физическом плане
Girl
Ага...в духовном...у меня две вышки...психология и литература...
Erosh
бля...пришей себе яйца!!!
*******

111 (18:54): Я заказывал у вас телефон мобильный К850, с доставкой 18:30-19:00
222 (18:54): Да да да.. Курьер уже выезжает, вам флэш на сколько брать ?
111 (18:55): Девушка, мы свами обговаривали все подробности моего заказа
222 (18:55): Да да да..помню 2 гб флэш
111 (18:55): Девушка, конечно извините, но твою мать я же просил до 19:00 сука у меня же поезд, что я теперь дочке скажу почему я не купил ей телефон..думал же на рынке купить..
222 (18:55): Вы же не думаете отказаться от заказа, курьер уже выехал, через 30 минут будет у вас, в противном случаи вам необходимо будет оплатить доставку, даже если откажитесь от товара
111 (18:56): Девушка если бы у меня было бы время, я бы с удовольствием подождал вашего курьера и набил ему морду, но т.к. у меня поезд и такси будет через 5 мин, то я просто пошлю вас на х*й !!!
*******

с самого утра разговор с боссом по аське :

Б- почему на работу опаздываешь??
Б- на 15 минут...
Я- я в другой офис заходил за документами, задержался немного..
Б- лана
Я- мля какого х...я ты мне с смого утра е...шь мозги, я гулял с девушкой и пил апельсиновый сок!!!
Я- ой нитуда
Я- правда сори ))
Б- жжош !!)))
Б- особенно:"мля какого х...я ты мне с смого утра е...шь мозги" )))))))

плачу...
*******

<SlavaK> Светик: НЕБЛЯ, ТЫ МЕНЯ С КЕМ ВЫДЕЛА?
<Светик> SlavaK, а чо ты на меня шрифт повышаеш?
*******

@lex: у меня кризис. ((((((

DyeXeM: чего?

@lex: да блин играть не во что..! депрессия прям.. посоветуй какую-нибудь игру пожестче, где много насилия, матюгов и расовой дискриминации черножопых..

DyeXeM: хм... шахматы. за белых. o_O
*******

#hack
<OxCODER> народ падкиньте мыслю:
<OxCODER> какую прогу мона написать штоб быстро распространилась?
<Sam_Gold> червь
<OxCODER> смефно=)
<OxCODER> я про полезную=)
<Sam_Gold> червь-шелкопряд
*******

----------

